# Sprayer is broken. Help



## gh0220 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello. I have A Sherwin Williams Graco Ultimate MX 695. It is a highboy and where the stem(paint feed) screws into the sprayer it started leaking a serious amount of paint out. Tightening did'nt work and I did'nt see a washer when I removed the stem. The best I can do in my area is to send it out for a month. Don't have the time. Anyone have any ideas? Thank You


----------



## Dr. Stupid (Aug 28, 2012)

You could always do something super cheesey like wrap the threads before you screw it back in? That's all that pops to my mind.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you talking about the foot valve or upper packing gland? Maybe a pic would help.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like maybe a rubber washer broke or got twisted if it is the suction tube connecting to the pump.

If you work on them yourself unscrew the tube and see if you send them out to a service center describe the situation and drop it off. One of my favorite rigs btw.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

robladd said:


> Are you talking about the foot valve or upper packing gland? Maybe a pic would help.


Yeh these diagnose this threads are usually just speculation. the OP needs someone to consult with 'real time' You know- where is it leaking? open the prime valve, what's happening now? Is it pumping up to pressure? That kind of a thing. I think at least.
Hey OP, you got Robladd's attn, maybe he's on break. Go out to ur pump, 
Charge it with colored water and start typing.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

O-ring is broke or missing. Unless someone went crazy and smacked the cylinder with a hammer to unstick a ball, the cylinder could be out of round. I'd start with a new o-ring.

That'll be $35 

Repair kit is #235-703. I couldn't find the part # for the individual o-ring that you need. Just buy the kit, you'll use it eventually and the part you need is in that kit.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Check out Graco Parts Manual # 310643 good luck.


----------



## gh0220 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for the fast replies. Her is a picture of where it is leaking.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I said Washer, Andy said O-ring but we are talking about the same thing, pull it apart where it is leaking and check the condition of the O-ring.


----------



## gh0220 (Aug 28, 2012)

Found the o ring. Its shot. Thanks to everyone that replied.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

gh0220 said:


> Found the o ring. Its shot. Thanks to everyone that replied.


Glad it was a cheap fix.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

O-ring










Washer


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Smart ass.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Andy that was pretty damn funny:thumbup: sorry Sean


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> Andy that was pretty damn funny:thumbup: sorry Sean


Although it was directed for Sean  I forgot he lives in Alabama, so I may have confused him with our style of "washer"


Alabama washer


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> Andy that was pretty damn funny:thumbup: sorry Sean


Funny is funny. 

That's when Andy would fire me if I was his employee when he got the 250 washers delivered from lowes


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Although it was directed for Sean  I forgot he lives in Alabama, so I may have confused him with our style of "washer"
> 
> 
> Alabama washer
> ...


Women's work :jester:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Although it was directed for Sean  I forgot he lives in Alabama, so I may have confused him with our style of "washer"
> 
> 
> Alabama washer
> ...


Hey, I resent that. My washboard is twice that size!


----------

